# day one -ok ive said this many times before



## parkingjoe

lol

so what the hell showtime folks

taken 36 clones tonight 

12 sensi star

8 critical mass 

and 

16 power plant  so the show starts here.

enjoy dudes  30 plants will go into this nft net pot system soon as rooted.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

after a day about 7 had drooped so badly i thought they were goners but are not ok. 

im going to add res heater in a mo so clones should root faster:hubba: 

pkj


----------



## headband

whats the reason for clipping the tips of leaves when cloning, i see clipped ends on clones in the mj stores all the time.


----------



## parkingjoe

basically it allows the plant to concentrate more on developing roots downstairs as opposed to being weighted down with big leaves-just equalling the leaf thing out in a roundabout way dude.

pkj


----------



## smokybear

Looks great pkj. I wish you the best of luck with the clones. They are looking good. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DLtoker

I've missed your grows since life has been beckoning me lately.  I'm stoked to be able to watch this one! :ccc:


----------



## parkingjoe

thanks all and hey dl feel free to jump aboard dude

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

now starting to show roots and about 6-8 have died so numbers for next grow slightly less than expected but ***

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

probably be a week or so before these get onto the nft table and up and running

pkj


----------



## Dewayne

Awesome choice of plants man! I hope your grow goes well, i've seen many great grows from you  i'll stay posted.


----------



## parkingjoe

thanks dewayne dude mucho appreciatted


----------



## Dewayne

Anytime, i really envy your dro grows. you do mass quantity and i've always seen awesome strains  and they've always turned out great so i'm interested in this one as well.


----------



## parkingjoe

well alls well now all well rooted into clay pebbles in their respective tiny net pots and now ive holecut the lid for larger 80mm net pots they will be in amazon tomorrow along with nft system up and running.:hubba: 

enjoy update asap folks 

pkj


----------



## DLtoker

You're rockin' not PKJ!!!


----------



## parkingjoe

16 x plants in all.

ive altered the net pots from 55mm to 80mm with a bit of diy and a hole cutter so alls well.:hubba: 

day one of vegging with canna aqua a and b veg added to 30 litres of water to bring cf to 6 and a ph of 5.5  also added 30ml of microbial to prevent rootrot 

they have been under 1 x 600w hps for about 6 hours now with no drooping so if still ok in 2 days they then go into flower mode with all my usual bloom nutes.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

1st the amazon system x16 mass and power 

and 

2nd the nft/flood/drain experiment x 18 mass power and star   one odd bod already into flower in rockwool cube power plant-just couldnt bring myself to throw it away:hubba: 

both systems fed via 15 minute intervals constantly on/off:doh: 

clay pebbles fllod/drain/nft may have to have some nutes hand administered until rooted onto spreader matting under the tray lid 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

man all of my plants are riddled with spider mites so today i ordered a 'hotbox sulfume' to eradicate once and for all them durty liddle bar stewards.

lol

also tonight is day one of flowering for all plants in amazon and nft/flood/drain set up.

enjoy and ill update when showing something worth photographing.

away for 4 days for a short break in the u.k. from the 28th with wife and doggie so nuthin happening whilst im away.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

got my hotbox sulfume and my 2 x carbon scrubbers arrived today also


sweet as dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

shiney appearance to leaves is because ive sprayed with sb1 plant invigorator which foliar feeds plants and keeps spider mites at bay until i start hotbox sulfume friday onwards.

enjoy :woohoo:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

ok now day 9 flowering on all these babies.

do not try this at home folks.:fid: 

so i went away for 4 days and left buds drying in flower room still attached to the stems and at the highest point in my flower room thus no direct light.:ignore: 

so rig up my new foothill refillable filter and off i go for 4 days.

get back check on plants and buds and im hit with wow thats hot and very humid soon as i opened flower room door. 


rigged filter up wrapped filter outside sock thing on and forgot to take offa the cling film from the filter and room temps was 104f and rh 54% :holysheep: :hubba: 

not a rotten bud still drying just glad the heat from the lights dried them or this would have been a nightmarish situation.

lol

anyway nuff waffling check out these high humidity grown plants now.

enjoy 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

day 12 yesterday when pics were taken and wow they are everywhere

lol

enjoy

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great as always PJ. :aok: Glad none of your bud got messed up.  *


----------



## parkingjoe

cheers tbg yeh me too on the no messed up bud that was  pure stroke of luck on my behalf imho.

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6

Dang that was close.... Thats why we always have to double check everything...


----------



## parkingjoe

day 14 budshot close up picture of same plant shown above.

did complete res change and wash down/clean up on amazon cf now 15 ph 5.4

enjoy

pkj


----------



## nickname

how much would you say you pull per 600 lamp?


----------



## parkingjoe

hiya nickname its all  up in the air atm as its my 1st grow using amazon but on nft or soil my plants start life at 4" and finish at 12" max and always half oz per plant dry minimum.

having said that ive switched over nute wise and this is an experiment that i expect to return 1oz per plant from the amazon alone.

the nft system has been dismantled and plants potted up into soil so they may bite the dust as im away over the weekend so if so boo hoo.

plenty more where those came from as most of my 55 clones are now rooted and im in process of getting 2 new amazons or the new twin amazon for my next grow.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

looking great folks

maybe day 16.doh

enjoy:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe

the show starts tomorrow with canna pk 13/14 added to res.

now have temps pretty much spot on maxing out lights on at 83f and lights off 68f with rh about 30%:spit: 

few rooted clones all in their cubes now:holysheep: 

so enjoy dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so upped the ante cf now 20 and ph 5.8

trimmed all plants to allow better airflow from osc fan and also to give a final misting with just wetting agent to finalise spider mites from plants for duration of flowering period:holysheep: 

also changed conventional ballast and reflector for one of my digital ones which is hooked upto a much better reflector 



anyways enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

update still looking mighty fine but they get chopped down in 3.5 weeks time as im off on my holidays:holysheep:  

enjoy

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

how very nice! my mouth is watering! 
I just love seeing those big buds!!!
be safe be happy!


----------



## parkingjoe

hi ilikebigbuds btw their not big buds yet dude

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

now ive added overdrive to the nute schedule

day one of overdrive ill post pics later tomorrow night of progress dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

few pics for ya all:fid: :ignore:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

:fid: 

pkj


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Now this is a wonderful job! I wish I could do the whole hydro thing. I may give it another try. Nice ladies PJ, sorry i've missed this.


----------



## parkingjoe

well bomb  i wish i had the green fingers you seem to have man as im i awe of your plants bigtime

pkj

try upload pics again

deleted them all so have to do some work to get them back


laters dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

lol

looking fine dudes

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

those are some fine looking trees you have there Joe!:farm: :watchplant: :yeahthat:


----------



## parkingjoe

yes i agree but still not hard buds so im resorting to buying a bottle of canna boost to up the ante as im chopping them in 16 days time as im off on holiday.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

lol

enjoy

pkj:woohoo:


----------



## smokybear

Those are some gorgeous ladies. Nice work so far. I can't wait to see some harvest pics. Going to be some beauties. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## parkingjoe

got my canna boost just gonna change reservoir completely and add boost along with my usual nutes.

pkj

2 weeks to go then they come down.

pkj


----------



## The New Girl

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> got my canna boost just gonna change reservoir completely and add boost along with my usual nutes.
> 
> pkj
> 
> 2 weeks to go then they come down.
> 
> pkj


Great job PJ. How big is the amazon with the 16 plants? 2' by 2' ? Bigger? Thanks


----------



## parkingjoe

hi tng  



Amazon 16 but all amazon are the same dimentions just the lid offers different amounts of holes most people btw only do 4-8 plants per amazon but i like to try new things with no vegging period.

pkj



Size:

800mm x 750mm x 460mm
31.5&#8221; x 29.5&#8221; x 18&#8221;

Tank Volume:
50 Litres


----------



## Timmyjg6

How often do you change the rez??


----------



## parkingjoe

erm now you have sussed me out timmy 

it should be changed completely once a week and old nutes in tank disposed of but as im a lazy bugger i tend to top up instead with a weaker mix which isnt a good thing to do as the cf may then read as correct but all the different elements which make up your nutes may have been used in different proportions by the plants so in actual fact the readout showing correct cf will be without any doubt be completely wrong. :hubba: 

so not often enough is the answer. 

this is probably why my cf went up from 23 cf this morning to just checked and cf 28 so watered down with 10 litres of plain water cf now reading 21 which will be wrong. 

so heres an update.

10 days until they get chopped.

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6

LOL, hay when you have so much going on its hard....


----------



## parkingjoe

thats why i should get my *** in gear as its me who suffers as a consequence due to less than wanted yields

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

1st is the power plant and the other pics are crit mass and close up of same:ignore: 

pkj


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Great job. You're going to be smoking the bomb bud soon, eh?


----------



## parkingjoe

yeh bbp not long now

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

ok ive ditched the res and refilled with the following after a complete clean.

30 litres water to which ive added the following

canna a and b flores/flower nutes 70ml of each
canna boost 100ml
advanced nutrients overdrive 75ml
advanced nutrients carboload 30ml
dutch master max flower 30ml

and i just couldnt resist giving the canna pk 13/14 another blast 45ml added

cf 16 and ph 5.6

also added another 6" vent into the wall as the rh was around the 56% mark which i really dont want at this stage along with temps being 74f.this is lights on too.

pkj


----------



## lyfr

lookin great pkj, i had to take the laptop out and show your pics to my girls to give em some inspiration.  i know they sure inspired me...i love this type of growing.  all grade A+,  no midgrade airbuds at the bottom.  you've helped me more than you'll know...thanks!


----------



## Timmyjg6

Always good over here...


----------



## parkingjoe

just the one folks

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great as always PJ. Looks like your not far away from another nice harvest. What ya got planned for next round? :hubba: *


----------



## Runbyhemp

Yep, looks like it's gonna be a nice harvest !


----------



## Dubbaman

Great looking stuff man i have no clue how i mised all this you make it look so freaking easy :shocked:


----------



## parkingjoe

hey up tbg and dubbaman i was wondering where you two had got to of late.

dripper system in grow diaries is 3 days in flower as i type and then sensi star then amazon then-you knoe me dudes

lol

thanks for all positive comments folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so in a day the cf has again drifted from cf16 to cf18 with the ph slightly up from 5.6 to 5.7.

rh is still about 45% lowest point so tomorrow im moving another carbon scrubber and hooking up another 6" rvk so effectively ill have 2 x 6" rvk's both pulling air from room through carbon scrubbers along with 2 x passive 6" vents for air intake.

im also moving my dripper system into amazon room as there is lots more space and i can hook up both 600w hps's for added lumens on both systems.

as the amazon grow only has 7 days until i chop plants i was planning on the dripper system going into this room anyway.

btw the buds are starting to get hard and also started to change colour so alls well.

yippee

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

:holysheep: OMG  get us some pics!!! please! I am so excited!

as you know I just love to watch those big buds grow!


----------



## parkingjoe

piccies later on today/tonight ILBB when ive finished setting up dripper system in other room.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so now 2 x 6" carbon scrubbers take care of smells and air movement out of my larger flower room 

but having just switched on the other 600w hps im going to be making adjustments to the passive intake as i only have 1 x 6" ducting vented into flower room and i dont think this will suffice 

so now the amazon has gone up to cf 20 and ph 5.9 so i dropped the ph to 5.5 with some ph down. 

dripper system now up and running and im just leaving plants on plain water until tomorrow night. 

temps are around 85f and rh 34% lights on so lets see whats what tomorrow night. for night temps/rh etc etc :doh: 

enjoy folks

pkj:ignore: :ignore:


----------



## parkingjoe

temps stable at max 85f and 35% rh lights on and lights off 65f and 33+%


so alls well in the grow room folks.


oh forgot checked res on drippers and forgot to ph adjust so was since yesterday 6.8ph  now added 20ml canna a and b veg nutes and ph is 5.2 and cf 12.

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6

Lookin good joe... How the trches coming on them.?


----------



## parkingjoe

hi timmy i must be one of the only growers that doesnt go by trics i just go by the hardness of the buds and when they are changing pistil colour which by the way the amazon ones are all 40-50% brownish pistils now and the buds are getting slightly harder daily.

only 3 full days before i chop down the amazon plants due to my holidays.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so few pics of amazon plants:holysheep:  then onto dripper system .

dripper system had another 20 litres of plain water added to the 20-30 litres already in the reservoir and this brought the nutrient strength down to cf2 with the 20 ml of a and b canna vega aqua that i had added yesterday:woohoo: 

so today ive added the following nutes/additives.

canna aqua flores/flower 60ml of a and b
canna boost accelerator 100ml
advanced nutrients carboload 50ml
dutch master max flower 50ml
growthmasta microbial 50ml.

cf now 13 and ph 5.3 

plants have really started to show pistils and get bigger each day i check them over.

so enjoy:woohoo:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so cf again drifted from 16 upto 19 since friday on amazon system so added some water about 6 litres now cf is 16 and ph 5.8.

2 days to go.

onto the dripper system being fed every 1.25 hours through the lights on period for a period of 6 minutes each feedtime.

so good news is ph is still 5.3 and cf has dropped to 12 so showing they are feeding well and maybe up the dosage on next res change thursday night.

so onwards and upwards folks.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so these are the last pics whilst they are still in situ:hubba: 

and ill post some budshots tomorrow after the trimming session:spit: 

enjoy 

also some pics of dripper system 

coming on nicely. 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

last one dudes/dudettes:spit: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

all done and dusted on amazon final weigh in wet power plant 290 gms and crit mass 480 gms. 

so worst scenario is 5.5 oz dry deducting a maximum of 80% for moisture loss 

now thats what i call a complete waste of my time folks:shocked: :holysheep: 

so enjoy think is is 1st and last aero grow as compared to my multiple dripper system the plants lag behind like at least 2 weeks in flower mode. 


pics before and after and the 1st bud is power plant and second is crit mass.

and the whole lot spread out on a 1m x 1m tray under 1 x 600w hps:shocked: :holysheep:  

enjoy dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

now bone and dry seven and a quarter oz made up of 3.1/4oz power plant and 4oz crit mass.

so better than a kick in the teeth

just

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

thats with all stem excess also removed.

corfu from tomorrow folks so see ya all in a weeks time.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy lets see what they are like in a weeks time when im back from hols 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

and cf had drifted to 20 and ph 7.2

so added 6 litres of plain water to get cf down to 15 and adjusted ph so now 5.2.

looking superb so ive now turned on the other 600w hps so now 2 x 600 w hps lighting up dem plants and im going to sort the room out tomorrow after a trip to my local hydro store for some supplies then all will be sorted and cloning time will commence shortly afterwards.

enjoy.

as a footnote there is an obvious differance using canna boost v's not using canna boost so from here on in ill be using it always.

on my recent amazon grow v's this dripper grow its like this grow is easily 2 weeks ahead in terms of bud development at this stage with the exact same strains. 

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

thanks for the great Pics Joe! 

your garden is lush! I love it! 

keep up the great work! I am so happy for you!

thanks for sharing! I'm gonna have to keep an eye on you!lol


----------



## parkingjoe

update time folks ive topped up the reservoir with 30 litres of water and added the following
60ml a and b canna flores
30ml growthmasta microbial
25ml dutch master max flower-last of bottle
80ml canna boost
30ml carboload

cf now 16
ph5.6 

looking superb

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

2 more days until they get the canna pk 13/14 treatment. 

all these buds are rockhard already so im in for a bumper harvest fingers crossed:hubba:

enjoy


whole lot then crit mass close up and power close up.

pkj


----------



## SmokinMom

:hubba:  Rock hard huh?  Nice.  Droolllllll.


----------



## parkingjoe

yessiree sm rockhard buddage everywhere.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy

pkj


----------



## TentFarmer

I wanted to thank you parkingjoe.  This journal provided a lot of inspiration in my grow.  

I hope to also have a half pound "waste of time".

Be safe


----------



## parkingjoe

i would recommend using canna boost as it really does do what it says on the label.

although not a nutrient it allows the plants to uptake nutrients far more efficiently.

when i get my next amazon grow on the go ill be using it so you can compare at each stage the worth of this stuff.


pkj


----------



## TentFarmer

Does it create any new challenges with the grow?  I'm still a bit green.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

those girls are so cute!

is this something  like a micro grow?


----------



## Timmyjg6

Looking good joe keep up the good work. Also, how high do you keep your light? And are you using a 600W?


----------



## parkingjoe

hi tent no boost dont do anything but help your plants uptake nutes more efficiently and dont alter ph/cf or if it does not that you would notice.

hiya ilbb like a micro grow only bigger and better just placed into flower whilst still small plants and this is what happens.

hi timmy about 2ft from plant tops and ive now got 2 x 600 w hps's in room now also have fan aimed over plant tops so colled with no chance of scorching plants.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

wow is that a police helicopter i hear buzzing over my house:hubba: :holysheep: 

anyway back to the job in hand

looking good hard and fat buds but plants are not the best looking esp the mass but the power look amazing yet not as advanced as mass at this stage.

didnt have any max flower by AN at hydro store so went for potash+ buy one get one free- 

also had no microbial so thats already been ordered online  

enjoy  1st pics the lot then mass plant and power plant.


enjoy

pkj:spit:


----------



## lyfr

just lovely, pkj.  like an army of little monsters.  i gotta start flowering immediately instead of waitin a week.  thanks for all the pics


----------



## widowmaker

thats one hell of a setup!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

lookin good..i can tell by the pics how dense they are,nice and tight,just the way we like em. =)


----------



## parkingjoe

pk 13/14 now over and done with so ive now added AN overdrive to the nute mix.

looking good and starting to fatten up to make fat *** colas 

just 22 days to the chop folks 

enjoy

1st close up mass then power

pkj


----------



## trillions of atoms

beautiful grow PKJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

OMG! Joe! Youre really impressing me with this grow! 
I like your set up so much! The wheels are turning in my head- I am going to do something like it.
I just know there is always a way to improve something that is already good!
I like the quantity but yet its not out of hand! Really like what you have going on.
And your little girls like mighty fine too!:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe

hya all whats with the BHC # thing!!!!


im going to do a bigger dripper grow next one after this and less plants maybe 20 plants  total 10 x mass and 10 x power and veg them as i really do need some serious amount of buddage for all the time spent attending to these buggers.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

OH BONG HITTERS CLUB

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

only showing 8 chopped mass in photos and wet weight for the 8 is twelve and a quarter oz.:holysheep: 

bad times:doh: 

took all of 25 minutes to trim all 10.

couple of mass left on system but the rest are mainly power plant 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*COBGRATS on the harvest PJ. :aok: I love when the ladies are easy trimming. :hubba:   *


----------



## parkingjoe

so tested cf and wow gone mental upto 34cf on meter so added 30 litres of plain water and now down to 14cf with no nutes added.

and the power plant are just kicking off bigtime.

so post some pics when youll notice a differance

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

cf gone to 15 from yesterday so tomorrow im ditching the whole res and refilling with just water to flush out slabs which imo must be full of deposits etc.

anyway check out deese power plant budcolas

pkj


----------



## KGB30

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> cf gone to 15 from yesterday so tomorrow im ditching the whole res and refilling with just water to flush out slabs which imo must be full of deposits etc.
> 
> anyway check out deese power plant budcolas
> 
> pkj


 
YUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## bombbudpuffa

They look amazing PJ!


----------



## KGB30

Wow what a green thumb. Nice ladies.


----------



## parkingjoe

changed res and cf 0 ph 5.5

1 hour later after 1 x 4minute feed cf 2 ph 5.7  then 1 hour later cf rose to 4 and ph 5.8 so tomorrow night ill ditch the whole res and try again.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy



i changed the res completely as cf had jumped to 6 overnight and ph to 5.7.

so fresh res cf now 16 and ph 6

nutes as follows

canna a and b aqua 40 ml of each
canna boost accelerator  120ml
AN carboload 40ml
AN overdrive 75ml
dutch master potash+ 45ml

enjoy

pkj:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe

ok so cf has dropped to cf15 and ph dropped to 5.8 so if im correct they are drinking their food now.

few pics for ya perusal dudes

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6

Hows my fav Hydro grower doing... Good i see... Hay joe, i think you have room to put at least 15 moor clones in there the next go around. Ever think about flood and drain? If so you could get a big tray and prob put 2wice that many in there. Your using a 600W right? 
I just see room for improvement..

Good luck, and the girls are beautiful


----------



## parkingjoe

hey up timmy mate

heres something i thought may interest you

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28288

lol

yeh im going for it you can provide the relevant info needed.

rofl

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6

Nice... Ill switch over to that thread. k


----------



## parkingjoe

good times

lol

so cf finally drifted to 17 since res change few days ago and ph rose to 6.1 so ive dropped ph to 5.8 and cf still 17 which aint an issue as power plants are greedy buggers.

so about 2 weeks to go until the demise of this present grow.

ive decided to drop numbers to 20 plants for my next dripper system grow:hubba:  having 5 x plants per 1.3 metre rockwool slab and veg some then trim back then compare final harvest against non vegging and higher numbers. :holysheep:  

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

sexy look'n girls u have on the wings, pkj :hubba: 

tastey look'n smoke, buddy


----------



## parkingjoe

why thank you tcvg mucho appreciated man

lol

pkj


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

lookin amazing joe.i like the size of em,thats the size im goin for with my grow...maybe a foot taller but either way,ill be happy,the weight adds up when you have 30-40 plants that size.anyways,thanks for sharin the pics bud.-peace


----------



## parkingjoe

cheers aid letting them go a foot taller thus 1.5ft tall will present its own problems in itself by plants sidebranching big time so allow plenty of space between plants dont do the style im doing as im right on the edge with this grow.:holysheep: 

anyway check these out i go got myself a new lens for my s1pro fujifilm digital camera. :hubba: 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy

pkj:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

pkj:woohoo:


----------



## KGB30

Looking award winning Bro.


----------



## parkingjoe

so just a waiting game now 

spider mites still on leaves of dripper plants yet all dead for some reason 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## KGB30

Those two bottom right pictures look award winning pictures.  Great job bro.


----------



## parkingjoe

ive trimmed up the plants to allow a bit of air movement:hubba: 

maybe a week or so to go 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy critical mass 

pkj


----------



## KGB30

Sweet picture bro you need to enter it.


----------



## parkingjoe

ok there not doing nuthin anymore and have been fed just water for the past 10 days approx.:holysheep: 

so enjoy 

pkj


----------



## KGB30

Ladies looking good....


----------



## parkingjoe

thats it their chopped:fid: 

lol

pkj


----------



## KGB30

Need help with harvest? lol. Looking good. Now we need a smoke report when curing is done. lol


----------



## Timmyjg6

Wow, just amazing PKJ, So what was the average dry weight of each of those Cr Mass'es?


----------

